# mezquino



## Tracer

The Spanish word MEZQUINO (meaning a poor man) comes from the Arabic MESKEEN (also means a poor man).  

Does this word exist in Catalan?

THank you.


----------



## Bastaix

Of course: Mesquí


----------



## Lurrezko

Tracer said:


> The Spanish word MEZQUINO (meaning a poor man) comes from the Arabic MESKEEN (also means a poor man).
> 
> Does this word exist in Catalan?
> 
> THank you.



But note that both in modern Spanish and modern Catalan* mezquino/mesquí *meaning_ poor man_ is a very unusual sense.


----------



## Agró

*mezquino**, na**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _miskín_, este del ár. clás. _miskīn_, este del arameo _miskēn[ā],_ y este del acadio _muškēnu[m]_, súbdito de palacio).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Curiós, oi?
_
_


----------



## RIU

Pasta moniato. I d'aquí a la definició habitual?


----------



## Kalimi5t

Jo crec que algú mesquí, alguna persona mesquina és algu malvat... Amb mals pensaments.

Què en penseu?


----------



## RIU

Kalimi5t said:


> Jo crec que algú mesquí, alguna persona mesquina és algu malvat... Amb mals pensaments.
> 
> Què en penseu?


 

Doncs aixó, però de la definició de l'Agró a aquí, és el que no veig com s'hi arriba.


----------



## betulina

mesquí

Sí, jo també crec que en general, el primer significat que hi donem és la segona accepció.


----------



## espita

A Menorca, i no estic segura si açò s'estén a totes les Balears, s'utilitza "mesquí" en el sentit de "pobret", que és la segona accepció que dóna el Diec: *
2 *adj. [LC] Usat en aposició, amb valor commiseratiu, desgraciat, desventurat, digne de commiseració. S’ha fet mal en una cama, mesquina!


----------

